# pipe and tobacco from france!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my friend in france sent me a nice pipe bomb!

i'm not familiar with the pipe brand or the tobacco blend. anybody know anything about either of them?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Altadis - Caporal pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

This is all i know..

You put the little crushed leafy things in the round part.. light it on fire and puff away!

XD


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fait Main is made by Butz Choquin.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Found this....

PIPE " MYON " de LUXE fait MAIN-St CLAUDE-ESTATE-**** | eBay


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful gift! 

I'm not familiar with the pipe but I've heard of the tobacco. I haven't tried it myself but it was apparently a staple of French tobacco for many years, and was commonly smoked in pipes and as RYO cigs.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

tedski said:


> Altadis - Caporal pipe tobacco reviews





DSturg369 said:


> Found this....
> 
> PIPE " MYON " de LUXE fait MAIN-St CLAUDE-ESTATE-**** | eBay


thanks for the links!!


----------

